# Pizza Fattie & Pterodactyl Eggs



## rivet (Jul 3, 2009)

Last weekend my kids came to visit for the summer. This is their first-ever "all-by-themselves" fattie, thanks to all the postings from the SMF, (which they love) and from watching me.

This morning decided on a Pizza Fattie and Pterodactyl Eggs for snacks~ so here you go!

The fattie goods-


Rolled out with Mozzarella and Mild Cheddar-


Lotsa Pepperoni...they didn't want any sauce-


The weave- Wendy did this all by herself, and for the first time. Heck, I haven't made a weave yet!


Smoked over Cherry Wood @ 250 and here it is  cooked~


Nicely Sliced~


Pterodactyl eggs are what the kids started calling smoked hard-boiled eggs a few years back. I guess 'cause they got kind of golden and ancient looking after the smoke and reminded them of Dinosaurs. The smoke does pass through the shell and gives both the white and the yolk a nice touch of smoke-


You can see they don't look any different than regular "bird" eggs but once you taste them.........you'll know they are Pterodactyl Eggs!


Thanks for checking out my kids' first time smoke!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice...That looks freaking awesome...Points for this one...


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 3, 2009)

Just had a newbie question or two. First the fattie (which is awesome) there is a small pink ring under the bacon. Is that the smoke ring? From the pics it kinda looks like it was under done? Now those out bounds eggs!! How long & at what temp. I MUST do those immediatley!! Are they really green or was that just how the pic turned out


----------



## fire it up (Jul 3, 2009)

Great looking fattie.  I love that plate too.
Did you place the eggs in the smoker cold or did you let them come to room temp first, if it even matters.
Gonna toss a few eggs on next time, maybe make a smoked egg salad out of them.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice looking fattie But I really like that egg thing do they have a real smokey taste to them ? That smoked egg salad sound great. The kidds did the fattie Great job dudes. A chip off the old block


----------



## rivet (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes, that's the smoke ring, the fattie was completely well done. The eggs were boiled in water for 20 minutes, then transferred to the smoker grates. I was smoking at 250 F.

Yeah, the yolk exterior was green, but that happens. They say that occurs when they are overcooked but I find them that way no matter how little or much I boil them. I use farm-eggs from my sister-in-law's chickens so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. They taste great though!

Nah, they went from the boiling water to the smoker. I've let them set about half an hour before putting them on the smoker, but there is no difference.

Yes, they do get a nice smokey taste. It is hard to imagine the smoke goes through the shell but it does and it makes for a darn nice egg! 

I let them smoke for about an hour. I was smoking at 250F.

Thanks for all your nice words and interest! We appreciate that!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 4, 2009)

Isn't it great when your kids show an interest in what you enjoy doing?  In this case it's smoking.  They did a great job on everything.  I'll have to have Matt try the eggs, he loves hard boiled eggs too.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 4, 2009)

an outstaindingsmoke, rivet! points to you and to the kids!

please pass along my congratulations on a perfect fatty and a great innovative idea - we will be trying those pterodactyl eggs tomorrow, hopefully!

awesome post and q-view! thanks!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Rivet, everything looks great! Love that plate.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 4, 2009)

You can reduce the greening of the eggs by boiling them 5 min. less, for 15 min., then immediately immerse them in cold water with ice until they rapidly cool (I dump the water out of the pan and toss in a big handful of ice and fill up the pan with cold water).  Let them cool down to where you can handle them, then they can go right into the smoker, add 15 min. to the smoke time.


----------



## rivet (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey thanks pops! I will try that tommorrow. We're gonna smoke some more again.

I really appreciate your help on everything Pops


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 4, 2009)

Props to you for teaching them by the pics and threads you've posted, Riv. This thread is proof that they do actually pay attention to what you say/post! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Both of the items looked great and are definitely worthy of points. Hope the family has a great holiday weekend!!


----------



## bluefrog (Nov 9, 2009)

There is really no need to boil the eggs before smoking them.  Just put the raw eggs on the smoker and smoke away.  In 2 hours to 2 and a half they will be smoked and cooked just like hard boiled.  When I smoke eggs that have been hard boiled I shell them and put them on to smoke for only about 30 minutes.

Scott


----------



## pantherfan83 (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think it is the smoke ring.  It is where the cure from the bacon penetrated the fresh sausage and cured it too.  That's the pink color that sausage gets when it is cured.


----------

